

iOS 7.1 Real-time Design Reactions - noinput
http://www.polarb.com/publishers/results/poll_sets/2042

======
mbell
I would think you'd get a ton of bias by having the options labeled
(particularly using words like 'old' and 'new') and always having the options
in the same order, 7.1 on the right.

~~~
r00fus
That said, de-biasing it by making it randomly switch sides would likely cause
confusion. "Old" vs. "New" could probably be reworded pretty easily though to
be more neutral yet still descriptive.

~~~
bradleyland
Confusion about what? If your goal is to know which design people prefer
(independently of generation), there is a necessary amount of confusion
required with regard to which is new and which is old.

Even if you were to remove the labels, users familiar with the platform will
still be biased. There is something called the mere-exposure effect, which
dictates that the mere exposure to a thing will cause preference toward said
thing. Because of this aspect of human preference, the deck is naturally
stacked against "new" things.

------
bobbles
One thing that concerns me from a 'normal user' point of view is that the new
Buy Album button appears right next to the price for the individual song.

For some users it may appear like you are choosing 'buy album' for $1.29

[http://cdn.iphonehacks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/itunes...](http://cdn.iphonehacks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/itunes-radio-buy-album-ios-7-1-beta-5.jpg)

------
Edd314159
The only iOS 7.1 option that seems to be losing is the call screen. Of course
the old one _looks_ better with the full-screen photo, but how many people
have good enough photos of their contacts to make that consistently look good
in everyday use?

~~~
r00fus
It's not just the photo. It's the vastly increased hit area for answering.

I have photos for all the people I'm close to.

~~~
CamperBob2
I can't imagine their motivation for reducing the size of buttons like that.
Other than the smaller buttons, 7.1 actually looks pretty good.

~~~
gress
Accidentally answering a call is embarrassing.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Androids 'drag from A to B' is a godsend in this regard.

~~~
gress
Having to use two hands to answer a call is annoying.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Where's this two-hands requirement coming from?

------
wpeterson
Hi,

I'm an engineer building Polar Polls. This is an example of one of our
realtime poll results dashboards.

We've built some cool tools for building beautiful, photo polls and the
ability to embed them anywhere on the web.

[http://polarb.com/](http://polarb.com/)

~~~
MBCook
I understand that you want me to know that people are voting right now, but
the yellow flashes are _incredibly_ distracting and made trying to view all
the poll results very difficult.

~~~
sdrothrock
I agree. I was looking at the site trying to figure out what was going on and
the yellow flashes just kept grabbing my attention.

------
coin
"Dramatically increase participation and time spent on your sites or apps with
Polar."

With pinchzoom disabled, I just want to leave this site. -1

------
underyx
Why are there questions asking if people prefer having [feature] or not having
[feature]? And more importantly, why are people voting for the latter one?

------
poolpool
Which proves that history repeats itself. Apple goes overboard with its
initial design and pulls back in places with subsequent point releases.
Everyone in 5 years forgets that their phone was allegedly unusable!!! for a
matter of months.

~~~
r00fus
Sorry, it's hardly been unusable.

I've had almost zero issues with iOS 7.0 - most of my gripes are my dislike of
the new icons and bad discoverability (e.g.: casting a song to airplay
/bluetooth speaker), but none of that made the phone unusable. The control
center by itself makes iOS7 better than iOS6.

~~~
frou_dh
I just wish the forest that is Settings was searchable. One example being to
find all the similar "Use Mobile Data" toggles.

It's odd that it isn't searchable since OS X's analogous System Preferences
has had its cool search with the fading light graphic for many years.

~~~
r00fus
I hear ya - this is one area where Spotlight on Mac OSX Tiger (10.4 - almost a
decade ago) really innovated - I could tell my folks to "use the magnifying
glass on the top right corner and type 'mouse'". The same on XP could be a
nightmare depending on how it was setup. Apple definitely should have kept the
settings in the search in iOS.

Right now it's sad I have to search google on how to find some of the settings
on the iPhone.

~~~
frou_dh
The menu-searching (Cmd-?) with the auto-reveal and floaty arrow was similarly
brilliant. I still use it to this day.

------
tonylemesmer
The flashing is distracting. Quite irritating actually

~~~
vacri
I like it. It makes the page seem 'alive', though I guess they should add a
toggle button to turn it off for those who have trouble with it.

------
jscheel
The tiny avatar is terrible. I want to quickly see who is calling. Facial
recognition is the absolute best way for that to happen.

~~~
colmvp
On top of that it looked beautiful.

